# Storm over Valencia



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Two ships "BSLE Sunrise" and "Celia" at the beach of El Saler after a heavy storm over the sea at Valencia (29-9-2012)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atu_xmOluMg


----------



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

*First attempt at refloating de "BSLE Sunrise"*

SAR Mesana and SAR Punta Mayor first attempt at refloating de "BSLE Sunrise" at the beach of El Saler after a heavy storm over the sea at Valencia (30-9-2012)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7cmBL6ZpJM


----------

